

A Real Estate Hackathon at the Moscone Center - slajax
http://retsly.postach.io/announcing-the-realogy-innovation-summit-powered-by-retsly

======
ismaelc
[https://www.mashape.com/community/rets-
ly#!documentation](https://www.mashape.com/community/rets-ly#!documentation)

~~~
slajax
Thanks!

~~~
ismaelc
Link updated! [https://www.mashape.com/retsly/rets-
ly#!documentation](https://www.mashape.com/retsly/rets-ly#!documentation)

------
wizzard
Wow, I'm interested in this, but only three weeks' notice to plan travel to
SF, request time off, etc.? Yikes...

~~~
slajax
Sorry about the short notice. Where are you travelling from?

~~~
wizzard
Also, since I just realized who you are (hey!), is there any info on award
categories or working in teams somewhere? Are hackathon projects expected to
utilize the Restly SDK/API? If so, is there any chance of getting an API key
before the event? (I did sign up for beta access.)

~~~
slajax
Hey! The categories are listed on the link. The team scenario is up to the
people who attend. You can pre-organize or join a team at the event. We hope
that people will utilize our API. There will also be other vendors who are
providing info on their API to spark creativity, but it's not a requirement.
The premise of the event though is to show what can be done when listing data
is more accessible so it would be great if you did use our API. We will be
releasing API Keys a little bit before hand to developers who are signed up to
attend the event and then we'll be doing a broader beta release in the month
following month after the event.

~~~
wizzard
Awesome, thanks for the info!

